# Most beautiful Reds Ive Seen



## Flawdabeachbum (Oct 12, 2008)

I never seen reds look this nice there. I havent seen any that were that light in color most Ive seen are dark and no contrast. Just thought Id share it was on some british classifieds 200 for the pair


----------



## Schnab (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey if reds would look like this all the time they'd be awesom.


----------



## chriz (Oct 13, 2008)

they r mine due 2 having 2 move because of work im sadly having give up all my tegus n most of my snakes am only able to take 5 snakes which r gonna b the gtps n not sure what else as not got the space at new place 

its really left a bitter taste in my mouth have tryd finding another place with no luck have already sold 1 of me bnws n the golden which was coming alone very nicely so far they gone 2 close friends so i know they will b well looked after


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 13, 2008)

where the pics go?


----------



## chriz (Oct 14, 2008)

heres some more


----------



## hoosier (Oct 14, 2008)

wow they are absoultly beautiful! i kinda wish i lived in england now because my birthday is comming up lol :lol:


----------



## chriz (Oct 14, 2008)

lol well im gutted having 2 give them up well ne of my reps


----------

